# New Hop: Fortnight



## mtb

Was just stocked by one of the local LHBS's, anyone had any experience with it?
http://www.belcobrewsupplies.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=74_75&product_id=183


----------



## mtb

From the description:
Fortnight opens with a big grapefruit punch, supplemented with subtle aromatics of pineapple, marmalade and peach. It delivers a classic American palate, finished with a soft and resinous pine backbone.
Fortnight is perfectly suited to the full plethora of pale ales and will serve you well in any brew that you require a quintessential American hop note.
14% alpha


----------



## tj2204

Seems it is a hop blend developed by Bintani Australia using hops from Yakima Valley.

http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2017/02/bintani-creates-ultimate-us-hop-blend/


----------



## BKBrews

Steve from Hoppy Days has ordered some as well - will try it for sure. I think there's a MO/Fortnight smash on the cards!


----------



## mtb

tj2204 said:


> Seems it is a hop blend developed by Bintani Australia using hops from Yakima Valley.
> 
> http://www.brewsnews.com.au/2017/02/bintani-creates-ultimate-us-hop-blend/


According to that article, Bentspoke in Canberra did a single hop brew with it. Might have to swing by for some "research".


----------



## manticle

Who the **** is in charge of naming hops these days?


----------



## pcmfisher

manticle said:


> Who the **** is in charge of naming hops these days?


There's a low alpha version being released called "10days"


----------



## mtb

manticle said:


> Who the **** is in charge of naming hops these days?


*Why Fortnight?*
Meddings said Bintani had arrived at the name Fortnight because it was a word that had initially confounded their friends at YCH Hops.
“It goes back to when the US gained its independence and the word ‘fortnight’ quickly dropped out of their vocabulary,” he said.
Despite vanishing in the US, Fortnight remains a common word in the Australian vernacular.
“It fits really well with what we’re trying to do with this hop. Australia has developed its own unique interpretation of American hops into beers that best suit our lifestyle and climate,” said Meddings.


----------



## mtb

Pretty long draw of a short bow.. but there ya go


----------



## Bribie G

The term "fortnight" is unknown to most Americans although, along with us and the Brits of course, some Canadians use the term. HPA should maybe have done some cultural research first.


----------



## manticle

mtb said:


> *Why Fortnight?*
> Meddings said Bintani had arrived at the name Fortnight because it was a word that had initially confounded their friends at YCH Hops.
> “It goes back to when the US gained its independence and the word ‘fortnight’ quickly dropped out of their vocabulary,” he said.
> Despite vanishing in the US, Fortnight remains a common word in the Australian vernacular.
> “It fits really well with what we’re trying to do with this hop. Australia has developed its own unique interpretation of American hops into beers that best suit our lifestyle and climate,” said Meddings.


Might as well call it 'millimetre'


----------



## mtb

Or "appropriate gun control"


----------



## Spiesy

manticle said:


> Might as well call it 'millimetre'


Except that "millimetre" was never part of their common vernacular


----------



## manticle

Spiesy said:


> Except that "millimetre" was never part of their common vernacular



Stickler


----------



## DU99

why not call it trump


----------



## abyss

Or Gump


----------



## The hop cartel

The Pentagon- 5 varieties used


----------



## mtb

Drinking my Fortnight APA now. I'd liken it to a cheap lime cordial that mum added too much water to.. there's flavour, but not enough. Maybe in a more malt forward beer it'd serve as a complement to the malt, but it doesn't stand out on its own.


----------



## abyss

It might get better after a couple of weeks.


----------



## mtb

Fair point. It wouldn't help that I used Voyager pale malt, which I find to be very lacking in maltiness. In any case, I won't exactly be guzzling this beer due to its current awesomeness, so it'll get a chance to improve with age


----------



## abe max

I put this down on the weekend, will report back after tasting. 

4kg 2 Row
.1 Acidulated
.3 Carapils
.3 Supernova

Fortnight hops,
10 at 45
10 at 15
10 at zero
70 Dry hop for four days
Nottingham Yeast

21 ltrs at 1.050


----------



## dammag

Drinking a freshly kegged American Amber that I brewed with Fortnight as a single hop. 100gm used late. Probably 30gm at 10, 30 gm at flame out and 40 gm after letting the wort cool for 20 minutes. Then another 15 minutes then cubed and 'pooled'.

Nice bitterness with the fairly high AA.

I would agree with the pineapple, marmalade and peach and maybe a little grapefruit.

I can also see the lime cordial description. Not particularly citrus but does taste like lime cordial.

Works well in an amber where you are not totally relying on the hops but might be lacking in other styles by itself.

Got to be based on citra and/or amarillo?


----------



## BKBrews

Put my fortnight brew down yesterday.

95% MO
3% acidulated
2% medium crystal

20g @ 5
50g @ 0 for 30min hopstand above 85 degrees
30g @ 75 degrees for 30min hopstand
50g dry hop at day 4 or 1.020
50g dry hop for 5 days at diacetyl rest temp

2 packs US-05

OG 1.050, hoping for FG 1.010 and 5.2%. IBU roughly 35-40.


----------



## BKBrews

So tasted this for the first time tonight, on the gas since Sunday night. All I can say is that the reviews on this thread are pretty spot on. Great aroma but not an overly flavourful hop. The initial sips are quite 'watery' and my beer is hopped to about 40 IBU, so has a dry finish. Not unpleasant by any means, but the flavour doesn't follow on from the sensational aroma.

I can see it fitting in perfectly with some summer smashers!!


----------



## IsonAd

BKBrews said:


> So tasted this for the first time tonight, on the gas since Sunday night. All I can say is that the reviews on this thread are pretty spot on. Great aroma but not an overly flavourful hop. The initial sips are quite 'watery' and my beer is hopped to about 40 IBU, so has a dry finish. Not unpleasant by any means, but the flavour doesn't follow on from the sensational aroma.
> 
> I can see it fitting in perfectly with some summer smashers!!


Have to agree entirely with this. At least initially. Ive found my keg of fortnight pale ale hit its stride after 4 weeks in the keg. Initially the aroma was great, lots of pine and a lemon/lime aroma. It then settled into a more generic american hop aroma (grapefruit/ tropical/pine) and the flavour started to come through more. It definitely doesnt have a big punchy flavour but it does come through after a while.


----------



## fdsaasdf

Ballistic beer launched their brewery bar with a fortnight single-hop IPA that has a definite peach and marmalade nose, and the marmalade carries through into a sweet cordial-like flavour. Not sure of the malt bill but it's pale in colour - guessing BB Ale with a little wheat and caramunich to 6.1%.

Very pleasant drop, not dissimilar in character to Bentspoke's Sprocket IPA but certainly less pine and resin. 

For sake of comparison I found Bentspoke's fortnight pale to be much more delicate and less enjoyable...


----------



## peteru

I used Fortnight in my last batch and it worked out well enough for flavour.

10g Fortnight first wort
60 min boil
50g Fortnight at flame out
Whirlpool and wait for temp to drop to 85C
100g Fortnight in cube

Left in cube for about 40 hours, then pitched a 3L US-05 starter

No dry hopping.

Next time around, I'd probably try skipping the 10g first wort addition and dry hop a little.

I don't think Fortnight is amazing/sensational, but it's not a bad blend. At the end of the day, I prefer to just use the individual hop varieties in whatever proportion and at whatever stage I choose. Fortnight may hold some attraction if the blend is sold much cheaper than the equivalent single hops.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I've tasted 2 beers that Steve from hoppy days made with this blend and they were both great. Kinda tasted like a blend of Simcoe Columbus and Mosaic. Also the BABBs pale ale comp was taken out by a fortnight pale last month


----------



## Bob_Loblaw

I did the following with Fortnight on the weekend:

Pacific Ale gain bill - 60:40 Ale:wheat

5g FWH
25g in the cube for an IBU of about 34

Which leaves me with 70g left for dry-hop.

I'm wondering if I should use some left over Nelson in the dry hop charge for a bit more flavour...


----------



## pcmfisher

It didn't end up being as good as I expected.

All I can taste is pineapple. Tastes more like soda pop.
At 35 IBU bitterness was nice.
Would probably go better combined with other hops like cascade or Amarillo rather than single hop.


----------



## peteru

Just a follow up on my post from 10 days ago. In that time the maturation process has nudged the beer along and the hop flavour has integrated quite nicely. It's less edgy and less juicy and has a nice mellow character with good flavour. Nothing to write essays about, but not a below average result either. As you can see, I wasn't skimping with the hops - perhaps that's the trick.


----------



## Bob_Loblaw

Hmm - I'm thinking I might throw some Nelson in my dry-hop charge just to offset the pineapple/lime flavour of the fortnight.

I took a sample after 2 days of fermentation and whoah it is a strong flavour - almost sickly sweet. I'm sure this will dissipate somewhat as it ferments out.


----------



## technobabble66

Whoa, back up a second there. 
You're unhappy Fortnight has provided too much hoppy aroma?? [emoji15]
On a serious note, let it finish fermenting and see what happens. It'll quite likely balance out a fair bit more (hopefully!).


----------



## Bob_Loblaw

technobabble66 said:


> Whoa, back up a second there.
> You're unhappy Fortnight has provided too much hoppy aroma?? [emoji15]
> On a serious note, let it finish fermenting and see what happens. It'll quite likely balance out a fair bit more (hopefully!).


Seems strange doesn't it? But it's not the kind of flavour I was expecting. Having said that, I just took another sample and it has mellowed out somewhat. It's only at 1.030 right now so it's still got some fermenting to do.


----------



## Schlezzle

What about dry hopped in a kettle sour? Maybe that hint of lime cordial might do well in something light and refreshing where you are not expecting a hop bomb?


----------



## mtb

I think that'd go very well


----------



## Lumber09

Used it in a Furphy style beer for my non Hop Head friends with Ella. Brewed with Nott yeast at low temp so almost lagerish. Nice citrus/lime notes and not overpowering, be a great summer crushable beer[emoji106]
Not sure what other styles it would suit though, bit weak for the Pales I like to drink. Anyone tried to FWH or bitter with it yet?


----------



## MitchDudarko

I've only used it in a Dry Hop scenario (Simcoe being the hot side hops), and the Marmalade descriptor is spot on, in my case. 
Really keen to see how it goes in a SMaSH or SMa5H (seeing as it's a blend of five hops) though.


----------

